# Snowboard Buying Advice



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Great single season board for a park rat. Not an especially good price. Buy local if you can. Lots o retail in big bear and mammoth. I'd bet they can meet or beat that price.

Burton makes decent boards for the masses. If you want a real board, look into Venture or Never Summer.


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

Check K5 Board Shop - Surf, Skate and Snowboard Clothing, Shoes & Accessories - No Sales Tax! Free Shipping Offer! They have everything on sale. The Fix is 328 with free shipping.


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you find one? I have two boards I'm selling now. One brand new the other slightly used. One big powder the other top of the line park board.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Buy a UNITY. mine is the shizzzzznit.


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

1whitewattafoo said:


> Buy a UNITY. mine is the shizzzzznit.



Go with Never Summer boards.


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

go with the burton custom or custom x, they will never let you down!


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

*Advice*

Well-- the real question is:

How long have you been riding?
What do you like to ride?
How tall are you/how much do you weigh?
How big are your feet?

With that info, you'll get a much better recommendation. In the end, I always look for a leftover from last year. The stores want to get rid of them and they are perfectly good. Not too much changes from year to year.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Burton makes decent boards for the masses. If you want a real board said:


> Don't listen to people who say this - sorry Brendo, no offense - it's flat out retarded. Burton makes premium, high end snowboards with top shelf materials. They also make some crappy entry level boards. I don't know the model you're looking at, but I LOVE the Custom X and the T-6. I also love my Neversummer. It's just a different kind of board.
> 
> Brendo, IMHO, this is like saying "Ferrari makes decent cars for the masses. If you want a real car, buy a Lamborghini."


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Randy, No offense taken.

I have just had bad luck with their boards. I tend to break them... just out of warranty. My brother swears by them. My kiddo, Blake (22 months) will probably ride one next year. I think he should ski this year.

I do however like their binding, as you can actually get replacement parts at almost every area. I also like their helmets. They make good packs and outerwear as well. I do dislike some of the god awful prints and tartans with matching top and pant. They stand by their products and are still a privately owned company. All good things.

The board he is looking at is a park specific bard with radically detuned edges, no camber (read flat), scooped nose and tail, and super wide stance.


----------



## JoeUT (Dec 1, 2008)

Am I missing something or did this dude just want some advice on the website? 

I've heard of proboardshop but haven't had any experience there. I'm pretty sure it's a respectable name but don't have much other info. to offer. I've ordered through Sierra snowboards before. If I were you I'd wait a month or two (if you have an old board and can stand riding it). I bought my most recent board two years ago in February and it was dropped by over $200. Or, like another poster said, look for last season's models.


----------



## JoeUT (Dec 1, 2008)

brendodendo said:


> Great single season board for a park rat. Not an especially good price. Buy local if you can. Lots o retail in big bear and mammoth. I'd bet they can meet or beat that price.
> 
> Burton makes decent boards for the masses. If you want a real board, look into Venture or Never Summer.


Have you ridden Venture? I was considering getting one, I like the idea of local CO boards, particularly out of Silverton, but don't know much about them and don't anticipate finding any to demo. Never Summer Premier or Heritage were other options I was considering.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Don't own one, but have demoed them a decent amount of times. Buddy haa "Pro" model a few years ago. Norm For Prez 08. Rides comparable to NS as construction is very similar. Offered a pro deal, just don't have the jing for a new board right now.

Been very happy with NS over the last 10 years. Broke a Decade right at the back binding. Out of warranty. They exchanged it for new board for $125.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

Bought a skate banana and it is the most fun board I've ridden in 23 yrs.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Check out sierrasnowboards.com last years customs are something like 250, and the unics are 269. Thinking about a unic but probably building a split board instead

I always end up with burton because I know what I'm getting(And Proforms). I have mixed feelings about mervin, but now that they have gotten away from cap construction, I probably buy one if the rep hooks it up. 

My Quiver = Active- 2 162 Malalos, 1 166 Custom(warrantied last, working on warranting it again.)
Retired 163 Dragon, 162 Riders Choice
Sold 158 7 and 160 Temple Cummins
And the graveyard is huge


----------

